# odd shaped tank



## JessiLou (May 31, 2008)

I was offered a very odd shaped tank. I am not sure what, if anything you could keep in this. It is 48in tall x 13in wide x 10in deep. I know I could find a place for this, but is it really worth the time? With such a small footprint, what could you keep in it?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It may make a very cool looking tank with tall plants and a bubble wall... something like that...

But I cannot think of any fish that would benefit from the shape and cleaning the bottom will be an utter pain...

I personally wouldn't go for it unless I had that perfect place where a tank with these measurements would look just perfect.... and then I wouldn't keep fish in it... I would just use it as a visual display... lots of bubbles, maybe some colored lighting... some shrimp to clean up...


----------



## JessiLou (May 31, 2008)

Thanks, I think I will pass on it. I have so little space left for more tanks, I can't waste it to add a tank with no fish lol


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

lol

It seemed like I convinced you of what you already believed.

I'm tewrrible at taking anything and everything that I might be able to make into a fish supply. Then I put it in a pile in the corner and throw it away when I move. I don't think I could turn that tank down myself... but I also think it would sit in the pile until it gets discarded...

Your wife/husband/parents/roommate/anyone should be proud of you for being able to say no...


----------



## JessiLou (May 31, 2008)

my problem with keeping it is, I want a huge tank with huge cichlids. Right now I have 3 tanks plus a QT tank but my biggest tank is 75 gallons. I just love huge fish, but have no room for a bigger tank at this time. I mentally rearrange my stuff every day trying to find a spot for a 6 foot tank. If I ever figure out how to make it happen, I would hate for that odd tank to be the reason I don't have room for it lol I am a pack rat and keep everything, so if I took that tank, I would just have to keep it. The only thing I have ever been able to toss out is the husband lol.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I bet your bed is 6' long... I bet you could fit two 6' tanks under there


----------



## JessiLou (May 31, 2008)

Gives a whole new meaning to sleeping with the fish. I will find a spot for a bigger tank. I just don't think it will be under my bed lol


----------



## ice_9 (Jul 19, 2006)

Might be a good choice for Discus...?


----------

